# What kind...



## readingbabelfish (Jan 16, 2003)

What kind of lighting should I have for my amazon sword plant? I have a 55g tank with dual reg. 24 inch hoods and the bulbs that came with it. Any advice would be appreciated. Thanx


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

go to your lfs and ask for a plat grow light, theres so many of them.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

or you could add plant food, or do as I do, which is to replace the plants when they dye, or get ripped up.


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

teh aqua-Glow bulbs work well as well


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Innes said:


> or you could add plant food, or do as I do, which is to replace the plants when they dye, or get ripped up.


 yup yup, and a plant light wouldnt hurt also.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

I use Glo-Lux bulbs from Lowes or Home Depot they are about $7


----------

